# Helicoil oder Timesert an der Disc-Aufnahme???



## hst_trialer (29. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen? Bei meiner VR-Nabe sind die Gewinde der 6-Loch-Disc-Aufnahme schon recht unschön und fast defekt. Bei einer Schraube spürt man schon, dass jede weitere Bewegung zur Vernichtung des Gewindes führen wird...

Hat jemand bereis Erfahrungen mit einer Gewindereparatur an dieser doch recht empfindlichen Stelle?

Wenn ich an die kürzliche z sehende Rockman-Nabe denke, bei der die ganze Aufnahme abgerissen ist, macht es mir zwar Sorgen, aber interessieren würde es mich schon, ob eine generelle Reparatur möglich/ratsam ist.


----------



## ecols (29. Mai 2010)

ich würde eher zu ner Klebung tendieren.. Zu wenig Material außenrum..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (29. Mai 2010)

meinst du jetzt gewindesätze einkleben oder die schraubern kleben?
bisher habe ich loctite hochfest genutzt, aber endlos haltbar ist das auch nicht. ich könnte mal probieren mit etwas haftstahl nach zu helfen... aber dazu ist wahrscheinlich zuwenig klebespalt vorhanden.

hast du evtl nen kleber der dir da vorstrebt?


----------



## trialkoxxer (29. Mai 2010)

kommt darauf an was für eine nabe....(wegen dem wieviel material herum steht)....
ansonsten wenns garnicht mit nem gewinde einsatz oder einkleben geht und du die nabe aber noch weiter fahren willst bohr es auf steck die schraube kmpl. durch und mach hinten ne mutter drauf.die gibt es zur not auch in alu falls es dir zu schwer ist


----------



## matthias,wandel (30. Mai 2010)

Von einer Mutterlösung würde ich absehen. Eine Möglichkeit wäre auf ein Nächstgrösseres Gewindemass zu gehen, also Bohrung vergrössern und Gewinde schneiden passend zu der neuen Gewindegrösse. Kleben geht schon, kommt allerdings auf die Hitzeeinwirkung deiner Bremse an. Beim Trial entstehen meisstens nicht hohe Temperaturen, somit kann man Verbinden durch kleben anwenden. Es gibt von Lopctite eine Version mit der Bolzen und Wellen eingeklebt werden (Dauerhaft). Nummer dafür musst du dir selber suchen. Vielleicht hilft da Wiki? Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre EP zu benutzen. Funktioniert mit sehr geringen Klebespalten am besten!


----------



## ecols (30. Mai 2010)

'Genau dieser Loctite ist mir auch vorgeschwebt. Gilt als i.A. nciht mehr lösbar. Also Überleg dir gut welche Scheibe du an die Nabe klebst.

Eine Epoxy Variante wäre Uhu Endfest 300.


----------



## matthias,wandel (30. Mai 2010)

Vor dem Kleben solltest du die Schrauben samt Gewindebohrung sehr gut reinigen, entfetten und nochmals reinigen.


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Mai 2010)

also ich kenne das "fügen, welle, nabe" von loctite, das habe ich auch da. ist schon recht fest das zeug. ich kann es ja mal probieren.

ein nächst größeres maß dachte ich auch schon, aber dann müsste ich auch die scheibe aufbohren. außerdem habe ih so lecker goldige titan-schrauben drin, die sollen auch bleiben.

gewinde einsatz wird bestimmt von der materialmenge her eng...


----------



## Eisbein (30. Mai 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> also ich kenne das "fügen, welle, nabe" von loctite, das habe ich auch da. ist schon recht fest das zeug. ich kann es ja mal probieren.
> 
> ein nächst größeres maß dachte ich auch schon, aber dann müsste ich auch die scheibe aufbohren. außerdem habe ih so lecker goldige titan-schrauben drin, die sollen auch bleiben.
> 
> gewinde einsatz wird bestimmt von der materialmenge her eng...



helicoil macht doch die löcher kaum größer?
wenn du jetzt m5 hast dann wird mit nem 5,7er (oder war es weniger) bohrer ein loch gemacht...

Das wäre die lösung die ich bevorzugen würde.

Ich hab in meinen beiden BT rahmen in den unteren 4punktaufnahmen auch helicoils drin
das ist echt super!

Einkleben ist immer so eine unwiederrufliche sache. Mitm helicoil einsatz bist du variabel und das gewinde ist bedeutend schöner als es vorher im alu war...


----------



## ecols (30. Mai 2010)

effektiv ist der helicoil aber ein 6er. Und im Rahmen ist normal wesentlich mehr Material außenrum wie in der VR Nabe.


----------



## basti138 (30. Mai 2010)

Aussendurchmesser Helicoil Gewinde "Reperatur M5" =  6.04mm
Bohrer = 5.2mm

Was sind an der Scheibe, M4, oder?
Das wären dann 4,91 Gewinde aussen und 4,2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (30. Mai 2010)

ecols schrieb:


> effektiv ist der helicoil aber ein 6er. Und im Rahmen ist normal wesentlich mehr Material außenrum wie in der VR Nabe.


aber nicht wenn man m6 helicoil hat


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Mai 2010)

nabe hat m5, also müssten die 6,04 buden schon rein.


----------

